# Why do people put a photo of themselves on their web sites?



## imagemaker46 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm curious as to why some photographers, both amateur and professional, put a photo of themselves on their web site. Is it an ego thing, or do they think it lets people know they have a trusting face, because that isn't always the case. Who takes the photo? if it's a self portrait and it doesn't look good, that doesn't inspire faith in the photographer, and if it looks great, and was shot by someone else, then I would want to hire that person.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 8, 2011)

Does it really matter in the end?


----------



## angenieux (Apr 8, 2011)

Imagemaker46,

I don't know. As an amateur, I do it, on a social networking site - to be sociable. I like the last point you made. Made me laugh. It's true.

greets,

Matt


----------



## mikehaugen (Apr 8, 2011)

probably the same reason put pics of themselves on here, so readers can put a face with what they are reading.


----------



## jlw (Apr 8, 2011)

IMHO, a personal photography website is promoting you and your abilities. So I'm guessing that displaying yourself as well as a gallery of examples gives them a little bit about both. Most that I've seen are self portraits, I'm willing to bet they were taken using a remote or just the timer.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2011)

My pix isn't on any of my websites.

I'm so ugly, I can make a freight train take a dirt road.


Typically, the average photographer with a website is a Mom-and-Pop type business.... it's run by the owner, who happens to know how to run a camera.  Having a face to go by is a personal touch... something you don't get with the Big Chains.


----------



## Overread (Apr 8, 2011)

Eh I guess if you're going to hire a photographer its good to know what they look like - so when they appear on site you know its them and not just some random nutter with a lot of camera gear 

Otherwise a face is something we identify with - it makes someone more than just words and letters on a screen. It makes someone seem more "alive" or human to see a face. Heck just look at forums where we have "Faces" (though from the looks of his face I'd be worried about hiring Sparky to fix my electrics ).


----------



## camz (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I got my ugly mug on the blog site.  

Surprisingly enough we've had a number clients make that connection prior to meeting with us and do appreciate it.  It's connecting the photographer with the work which creates a little transparency - helps breaks the ice I think.  A small step towards getting to know us.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2011)

It shouldn't matter what someone looks like but to some degree it still does.  As a potential customer I may run across the most talented wedding photographer in the world that is within my budget and available on my date but if it turns out that the guy is a Charles Manson lookalike complete with swastika etched in his forehead and the words "Fu(k" and "Off" tattooed on his left and right check respectively I'm probably going to keep searching.  I know.  That makes me a judgmental prick.  I'll just have to keep trying to live with myself.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 8, 2011)

So you can put a face with a name.  Same reason real estate brokers put their picture on their business card, or park benches, etc.


----------



## e.rose (Apr 8, 2011)

1.  It's personable.

2.  Why does *any* bio on the net have a picture of that person next to it? :greenpbl:


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 8, 2011)

You want them to associate you with your business, just like someone mentioned about Real Estate Pics. Sometimes your selling yourself first and then convincing them of your product next.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 8, 2011)

So people know if you're a vampire.


----------



## MattxMosh (Apr 8, 2011)

manaheim said:


> So people know if you're a vampire.


 
I GET IT


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 8, 2011)

Or if you have a weird thing for like kittens or something. I dunno, just saying. :greenpbl:


----------



## manaheim (Apr 8, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> Or if you have a weird thing for like kittens or something. I dunno, just saying. :greenpbl:



My kittens are larger than a Yugo and have fangs soaked in the blood of local cattle.  I don't like them.  I fear them.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 8, 2011)

manaheim said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Or if you have a weird thing for like kittens or something. I dunno, just saying. :greenpbl:
> ...



I thought you ate their souls?


----------



## Garbz (Apr 8, 2011)

Why shouldn't I put a photo up? If I'm a photographer why put a photo of a landscape instead of myself? Why do people put photos on business cards, why do they submit them on resumes? It's a face.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2011)

Same reason corporate websites have pictures of the key players, I suspect...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 8, 2011)

manaheim said:


> mwcfarms said:
> 
> 
> > Or if you have a weird thing for like kittens or something. I dunno, just saying. :greenpbl:
> ...


 You gotta start weening them onto dry cat food...



No more left-over steak for them.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2011)

Why?  Because it makes no sense to put someone else's pix on there..........


----------



## e.rose (Apr 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Why?  Because it makes no sense to put someone else's pix on there..........


 
I'll use yours, if you use mine!!! :lmao:


----------



## Joshonator (Apr 10, 2011)

Why do people take dead pine trees into their home? It's traditional.
Why do cyclists shave their legs? It's traditional.
Why do authors have a picture in the back cover of their books? It's traditional.

And lets face it, everyone likes the idea of having a pro-looking picture of themselves on public display for people to look at and admire.


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 10, 2011)

ego.


----------



## kylehess10 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have my photo on my website so people can see who's going to take their photos. Personally, I've seen photographers in my area who look like child molesters. I show my picture since clients will know that I'm young and a student, which can be very trustworthy to a lot of people out there. The only downside is that some people may not take me seriously due to my younger age than a lot of other photographers out there. They may not think I have the proper equipment or good experience.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 13, 2011)

Try a fake mustache.


----------



## msuggs (May 4, 2011)

To give it a personal touch. Putting a face with the name. List a real estate agent does. 
Doesn't hurt if you look good also.


----------



## AUG19 (May 4, 2011)

So people can know what they look like.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 4, 2011)

Since I don't want to be mistaken for a real estate agent, I don't have a website...


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 4, 2011)

If I ever get mistaken for a real estate agent I'm going to sell them my neighbor's house.


----------

